# Mechanical Metallurgy



## هانى شرف الدين (4 فبراير 2008)

Mechanical Metallurgy​ 
Dieter​






تم تعديل الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/52089409...ieter.html?s=1


----------



## hassan_elshimy (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
لو وجد قول غير جزاك الله خير لقلته......


----------



## عبد النافع (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## hassan_elshimy (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
من فضلك يا باشمهندس هانى ممكن كتاب عن ال mechanicall alloying


----------



## diaa89 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اللينك مش شغال يا هندسة 
ممكن تحاول تاني معلش


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللينك مش شغال *


----------



## عبيد العنزي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بهاءالدين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

اللينك لا يعمل يا اخى


----------



## هدير الصمت (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط غير شغال يا باش مهندس

على العموم شكرا ويريت تحاول ترفعه ثاني


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (1 نوفمبر 2008)

_*تم تعديل الرابط*_

http://www.4shared.com/file/52089409/bd28890b/mechanical_metallurgy_-_dieter.html?s=1


----------



## ايمن نديم (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و وفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## asmoal (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل وموقع التحميل يعطى خطا فى الرابط


----------



## ودمنصور3 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ودمنصور3 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس وعد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا المهندس هانى


----------

